# what is this tank



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

I bought a used tank and had my daughter pic it up in Norman Ok and she brought it to me this weekend. Tank has some missing trim and I am trying to figure out what size and brand of it to see if I can purchase a trim piece or if I need to make one. It is a Bow front and the dem are 36 x 12 x 20 and 16 1/2 at the widest part of the bow. I got this very cheap and it has no leaks so I can afford to spend a little on it. It was advertised as a 40 but she told me she thinks it's a 39 gal. No idea on what brand and all it has is a sticker that says "Tempered Glass" on the bottom. Any ideas. Thanks Gene


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

It is a 46 gallon tank.


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

OK that sounds good. Do you happen to know the make or where I might find a trim piece. Top trim with cross brace is broken and trying to find one. Thanks in advance. Gene


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

kd5exp said:


> OK that sounds good. Do you happen to know the make or where I might find a trim piece. Top trim with cross brace is broken and trying to find one. Thanks in advance. Gene


If you can put up a pic someone may be able to identify it easier.


----------

